# [Lesertest] LC Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120



## Oromis16 (17. Juli 2017)

*LC Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120*

 - Einleitung
 - Testsystem
 - Spezifikationen
 - Lieferumfang
 - Design und Verarbeitungsqualität
 - Montage
 - Lautstärke und Temperatur
 - Fazit
 - Nachwort

*Einleitung*
Das deutsche Unternehmen LC Power, das viele beispielsweise von deren Netzteil LC9550 kennen dürften, stellt neben klassischen PC-Netzteilen auch Kühler, Lüfter, Gehäuse und Eingabegeräte her.

2014 wurden die beiden Kühler LC-CC-120 und LC-CC-120-X3 vorgestellt. Bei ersterem handelt es sich um einen günstigen Towerkühler für das Einstiegssegment; bei der X3-Variante um ein High End Modell mit Doppelturm und drei Lüftern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute im Test ist der günstigere der Beiden: Der LC-CC-120, der momentan bereits für 18€ erhältlich ist.
Dieser passt auf alle Sockel der 115X, AM- und FM-Reihe, das Montagematerial für AM4 liegt bei den aktuell im Handel erhältlichen Versionen bereits bei. Zusätzlich passt der Kühler auch auf die Sockel 2011(-3) und 2066, damit ist er einer der günstigsten Towerkühler für diese Sockel. Wie der Name es bereits vermuten lässt kommt auf diesem ein 120mm-Lüfter zum Einsatz; zum Wärmeaustausch dienen vier Heatpipes mit jeweils 6mm Durchmesser.

Wie in dem Preissegment üblich setzt die Bodenplatte auf Heatpipe-Direct-Touch und der Radiator ist recht schmal. Ein positiver Nebeneffekt ist, dass dadurch die RAM-Module beliebig hoch sein können, da der Kühler auf zwei der vier Seiten in Intels bzw. AMDs Keep-Out-Zone passt.

*Testsystem*
Für die folgenden Tests wird ein System bestehend aus folgenden Komponenten verwendet:
Ein i7 5820K auf Standardtakt, als Mainboard dient ein MSI X99S SLI Plus, als Grafikkarte eine Sapphire R9 380 Nitro.
Verbaut wird das ganze in einem Anidees AI-6B, vorne und hinten befinden sich jeweils die größtmöglichen Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 Lüfter, im Boden ist ein Scythe Slip Stream untergebracht.

*Spezifikationen
*- Abmessungen: 125x152x75mm
- Gewicht: 583g
- Lüfter: 1x120mm (2 möglich)
- Lamellen: 57
- Heatpipes: 4 Stückx6mm
- Kompatibilität: 775, 115X, AM2-AM3+, FM1-FM2+, 2011(-3), 2066, AM4 in aktueller Auflage
- Aktueller Händlerpreis: 18€
- Umdrehungen: 500-1400, 92,95m³/h

*Lieferumfang*
Das Produkt kommt in einem farbig bedrucktem Karton daher. Im Inneren befindet sich der Kühler mit dem getrennt verpackten Lüfter. Darüber hinaus ist noch die Pappschachtel mit dem Lieferumfang darin: Montagesets für alle entsprechenden Sockel von AMD und Intel, und Montagebrücken um einen zweiten Lüfter zu installieren. Die Wärmeleitpaste wird in einer kleinen Tube mitgeliefert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Design und Verarbeitungsqualität
*Der LC-CC-120 setzt auf den klassischen Tower-Aufbau: Eine Aluminium-Bodenplatte umschließt die vier 6mm-Heatpipes auf drei der vier Seiten, die Unterseite liegt auf dem Prozessor auf. An den Heatpipes sind die Lamellen befestigt, deren Design in diesem Fall nicht vollkommen planar ist. Stattdessen befinden sich mehrere Bohrlöcher in diesen, und das Herstellerlogo ist eingestanzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Basis des Kühlers bietet mit 35x48mm Grundfläche genügend Kontaktfläche für die Wärmeübertragung, lediglich auf besonders großen Sockeln wie dem 2011-3 könnte mehr noch einen Vorteil bringen. Für 115X und die AM- und FM-Reihe ist das bereits mehr als genug.
Glücklicherweise sind die Lücken zwischen Heatpipes und Aluminium, die bei der Heatpipe-Direct-Touch- Bauweise immer entstehen, verschwindend klein, bei der Verteilung von Wärmeleitpaste muss man also nur minimal – wenn überhaupt – mehr einplanen als bei einer vernickelten Auflagefläche.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die vier eingelassenen Heatpipes sind unvernickelt und werden jeweils beidseitig nach oben geführt, im Radiator sind alle vier in einer Reihe angeordnet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei dem verbauten Lüfter handelt es sich um einen leicht angepassten LC-CF-120. Dieser verfügt über einen 4-Pin-Anschluss und wird durch zwei Klammern am Kühler befestigt. Positiv auffallend ist der serienmäßig angebrachte, schwarze Kabelsleeve.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Montage*
*Variante 1: Sockel AM2-AM3+, FM1-FM2+, 775, 115X, 1366
*Für diesen Montageweg kommt eine Universal-Backplate zum Einsatz. Als erster Installationsschritt muss diese auf den jeweiligen Sockel angepasst werden. Dazu werden die beigelegten Montageschrauben durch die jeweilige Öffnung geführt und mit Kunststoffclips fixiert.

Anschließend wird die Backplate von der Unterseite des Mainboards her angebracht und die Schrauben durch die Bohrungen der Hautplatine geführt. Danach müssen Abstandshalter aus Kunststoff aufgesetzt und auf diesen wiederum die Montagebrücken mit Muttern fixiert werden.

Als nächstes wird der Kühler aufgesetzt und mit insgesamt zwei Schrauben mit den Montagebrücken verschraubt. Zuletzt wird der Lüfter mit beiden Klammern am Kühlkörper befestigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Variante 2: 2011, 2011-3
*Für die Installation auf den Sockeln 2011 und 2011-3 wird die auf diesem Sockel immer angebrachte Backplate verwendet. Es werden einfach die Abstandshalter in die Sockelgewinde und die Montagebrücken auf diesen festgeschraubt, dann erneut der Kühler aufgesetzt und wieder mit zwei Schrauben fixiert.  Zuletzt wird der Lüfter mit beiden Klammern am Kühlkörper befestigt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bOh1IQ9DkTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die Montagewege funktionieren gut, der Kühler sitzt fest und der Arbeitsaufwand ist gering. Zur Perfektion fehlt allerdings eine Möglichkeit die Backplate am Mainboard zu fixieren (sonst kann sie vor dem Festschrauben herausfallen – man muss sie festhalten).

*Lautstärke und Temperatur
*Während der Tests beträgt die Zimmertemperatur 20°C. Das jeweilige Szenario bleibt immer 20 Minuten am Laufen, anschließend wird der von Coretemp ausgelesene Temperaturwert als Ergebnis notiert.
Um die maximale Temperaturbelastung zu erzeugen wird der Prozessor mit Prime95 (Small FFTs) belastet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Hinweis:* Auf dem Raijintek EreBoss kommt ein Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 mit 120mm Rahmenbreite zum Einsatz. Die Zahlenangaben ("50/50") geben die Lüfterspannung von Gehäuse- und Kühlerlüfter in Prozent an.

Der LC-CC-120 ordnet sich für den Preis von nur 18€ erstaunlich gut ein: Der Kühler ist der stärkste der schmalen Turmmodelle im Test, und setzt sich dabei deutlich vor den gleichpreisigen Arctic i11 und immer noch messbar vor den teureren Hyper 212 LED. Die größeren und teureren Towerkühler wie der EreBoss und der Dark Rock 3 können nicht geschlagen werden, diese sind aber auch deutlich teurer.
Dabei stellt sich im Test die Gehäusebelüftung als deutlich weniger wichtig heraus als der Lüfter am Kühler: Während die halbierte Drehzahl der Gehäuselüfter nur ein Grad kostet, ist der Verlust durch eine halbierte Drehzahl am Kühler-Lüfter mit drei Grad deutlich größer.
In jedem Fall ist der Betrieb eines High End Prozessor wie des i7 5820K problemfrei mit dem Kühler möglich.

Bei der Lautstärke ist der Kühler im Mittelfeld: Der Lüfter ist unter Last durchaus wahrnehmbar, aber noch nicht sehr aufdringlich oder „laut“. Im Idle ist das Modell angenehm laufruhig, ein Lagerschleifen oder dergleichen ist nicht zu vernehmen.

*Fazit*
Mit dem Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 bietet LC-Power einen sehr günstigen Kühler an, der sich für seinen Preis erstaunlich gut schlägt.

Für einen Marktpreis von rund 18€ erhält man den 120mm-Towerkühler. Die Verarbeitungsqualität desselben ist dabei gut und wäre auch einem teureren Kühler noch angemessen. Vor allem gefällt der eingesetzte Kabelsleeve, wobei auf besondere Spielereien wie einer Vernickelung der Heatpipes aus Preisgründen selbstverständlich verzichtet werden muss.

Auch bei der Montage zeigt sich der Kühler von einer gute Seite: Zum Einsatz kommt eine gut haltende Verschraubung, die für alle gängigen Sockeln inklusive Intels Großsockel verwendet werden kann. Sofern ein AM4-Kit nicht bereits mitgeliefert wird kann dieses über den Herstellersupport angefragt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kühlleistung des LC-CC-120 ist im Vergleich mit dem gleichpreisigen Arctic i11 oder dem teureren Hyper 212 LED lobenswert; für alle Prozessoren der Mittelklasse ist der Kühler damit mehr als ausreichend dimensioniert. Die Lautstärke ist dabei durchschnittlich: Der Lüfter ist im Betrieb hörbar aber nicht laut. Störgeräusche wie ein Lagerschleifen traten im Test nicht auf.

Alles in allem gibt es am LC-CC-120 nichts wirklich zu kritisieren: Für einen sehr geringen Preis erhält man einen durchaus alltagstauglichen Kühler, der sogar kleine Extras wie ausreichend Wärmeleitpaste für mehrere Installationen und einen Kabelseeve mitbringt. Wer ein günstiges System aufbauen möchte oder eine Übergangslösung für Intels-Großsockel sucht (Hier ist der LC-CC-120 eines der günstigsten Modelle), der kann bedenkenlos zugreifen.

*Positiv:
*- Kühlleistung
- Montage (Kompatibilität, Umsetzung)
- Verarbeitungsqualität

*Negativ:
*- ()


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2017)

Schöne Test eines  tollen günstigen Kühlers. Danke!

Wie passt er auf aktuelle AM4 Sockel von der Einbaurichtung?
Ist er in zwei Positionen einbaubar oder nur in einer und wenn
ja, welche?

Wie laut ist der Lüfter bei 5V, 7V, 12V? Kann man ihn mit ca. 800U/min
hinreichend leise betreiben, um ihn aus dem Gehäuse kaum zu hören?


----------



## Oromis16 (17. Juli 2017)

Die AMD-Sockelorientierung sollte ich wohl endlich mal in meinen Testguide einbauen, damit das serienmäßig rein kommt 

Die Ausrichtung ist zwar fest, aber es ist die "gute", also die lange Seite des Radiators ist parallel zur langen Seite der Bohrungen -> Ist das Rechteck höher als breit bläst der Kühler, ganz klassisch, hinten raus.


----------



## MircoSfot (17. Juli 2017)

Bin jetzt nur drübergeflogen. Wie sieht es mit dem Anpressdruck aus? Skylakegate


----------



## Oromis16 (17. Juli 2017)

Das ist ne Direktverschaubung, das heißt der liegt ganz in deinen Händen 
Federbegrenzer wie bei Noctua gibts nicht, aber wenn man da nicht mit Gewalt dran geht sollte das kein Problem sein - mein guter alter Haswell E hats ja auch problemfrei überstanden


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2017)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Die Ausrichtung ist zwar fest, aber es ist die "gute", also die lange Seite des Radiators ist parallel zur langen Seite der Bohrungen -> Ist das Rechteck höher als breit bläst der Kühler, ganz klassisch, hinten raus.


Danke, dann kann man den Kühler für günstige R5-1400 bis R5 1600X Systeme empfehlen, wenn die Übertaktung nicht allzu groß werden soll.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Juli 2017)

Also 83°C Dauertemperatur wären mir zu hoch.
Gut, ein i7 5820k heizt etwas kräftiger als mein i5 6500.

Wie hoch ist denn die Fingerschnittfähigkeit der Kühlbleche?


----------



## Oromis16 (19. Juli 2017)

Der 5820K macht afaik erst bei 95° einen auf Drossel; so sind 83° zwar nicht gut, aber der heizt wie gesagt ordentlich  Sind ja nicht nur 6 Kerne, sondern obendrein noch 22nm - also für die kleinen Sockel würde ich ihn empfehlen, für Großsockel allenfalls als Übergangslösung 

Meinen Fingern gehts gut, die Lamellen sind entgratet


----------



## Rolk (19. Juli 2017)

Guter Kühler. Der sitzt hier auch noch irgendwo auf einem E3 1230 mit einem Board das eine viel zu sportliche Spannung anlegt und bleibt trotz stark gedrosseltem Lüfter für heutige Verhältnisse eiskalt.


----------



## Cartesius (19. Juli 2017)

Toller Test, danke! 

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass LC-Power ein deutscher Hersteller ist, ich dachte LC-Power wäre asiatisch. Wieder was gelernt.

Übrigens, auf der LC-Power Website ist dein (Youtube-)Review eingebettet, cool! [siehe hier]


----------



## Oromis16 (19. Juli 2017)

Gern gern 

Deutsch im Sinne von Hauptsitz deutsch, dass die Produkte nicht ganz so deutsch sind sollte an der Stelle natürlich im Hinterkopf behalten werden - hatte da kürzlich erst eine Diskussion zur Firma Cougar deswegen 

Ui tatsächlich, hab ich gestern gar nicht mehr gesehen O.o Freut mich


----------

